# Possible new sister!



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Here's a picture of Sapphire and a possible new "show" sister for our fur family. I have my eye on this little girl as a potential show pup. My breeder is close so I get to see her often. She is two weeks old on Sunday and hasn't opened her eyes yet. I like to ask all our chi people friends to cross your fingers that she develops well over the next month or two. She is Sapphire approved!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

I am so excited for you Lynda. Loving the fact that you are sharing these puppy pics. I for sure am keeping my fingers crossed for you, she is so precious!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

debrawade10 said:


> I am so excited for you Lynda. Loving the fact that you are sharing these puppy pics. I for sure am keeping my fingers crossed for you, she is so precious!!


Thanks so much, she is just precious. I haven't had a puppy so this is special to me.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh my she is so cute!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is very pretty. I love that you went with a chi who has unique markings. Love her coloring 😊


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

She looks like she will develop into a real beauty.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Adorable I love them both. I hope you get her.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is very pretty. I love that you went with a chi who has unique markings. Love her coloring 😊


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone. She has my heart. I also love her markings. She is white and fawn with black sabling. She's has nine spots down her back, sides and tail. Can't wait for her to open her eyes.....should be by early next week.


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

Sapphire's really pretty!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Absolutely stunning! Sapphire is so beautiful!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

How exciting! She is gorgeous, I know nothing about showing but have my fingers firmly crossed for you


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I love how the little one has her paw extended and touching Sapphire.....awwww. Thanks for all the kind words. We have been calling her "Jewel".


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

When will you know? After she opens her eyes?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is precious! I am keeping my fingers crossed for you.  I didn't think about it until you mentioned it, but how special to get to watch this one from birth!!


----------



## anthony (Sep 17, 2014)

Just one question, how will you know if she is good for showing. Are there special qualities she already has to show when she is younger? 
But she is really cute! I agree, love her colour!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

anthony said:


> Just one question, how will you know if she is good for showing. Are there special qualities she already has to show when she is younger?
> But she is really cute! I agree, love her colour!


That's the issue. You really have to watch and see how they develop. What she has going for her is her dad is champion and mom comes from champion lines. This initially puts her in a good gene pool. So far there is not a lot you can tell other than her head and nose look very good and she is likely to be 4-5 pounds which is a good size for showing (even size isn't easy to know this early on, breeder says she puts little clout in weight charts until after four weeks). As she grows, there will be other things to look at like her temperament, topline, gait, length/height proportion. Really the 8-10 week mark is best to really get a better idea. As you can see though, I have fallen in love (not good).


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Also want to mention this will be the first time I will try sticking my toes into the show world. My breeder is a wonderful lady and is helping out along the way. To put Jewel through this far was due her knowing what to look for in puppies (a lot of which I likely know nothing about).


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Someone opened her eyes on Sunday! She is so cute with her "make-up" around her eyes!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Gah, she is just getting cuter!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She got so much more furry in a week! Three weeks today. I got to spend some time holding her today. She's not walking yet but is starting to lift her head and push up on her front legs. She sure likes to nap though! I love the picture in the upper right. Lady is standing next to her and she (Jewel) is trying to see if Lady has some milk for her. Lady did not appreciate this!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

She is just beautiful! I hope she develops well for you- as it looks you have gotten quite attached... LOL You are so lucky to have a breeder you trust nearby who also is willing to trust you with a show prospect.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> She is just beautiful! I hope she develops well for you- as it looks you have gotten quite attached... LOL You are so lucky to have a breeder you trust nearby who also is willing to trust you with a show prospect.


Attached...YES! Lucky....YES! (-:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh she's totally going to be all yours! Who could resist that face!? I love her soft light coloring. Very pretty girl! And quite a fluff ball!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hihi, how cute <3 XOXO


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love her!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

She is gorgeous! If she does turn out, seems like she will be a stunning show quality baby. Perfect markings. Can't wait to see more pics!!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh boy jewel is here to stay shes wonderful shes already a winner in my book


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh Jayda, she is so pretty. How old is she now? X


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Alula said:


> Oh Jayda, she is so pretty. How old is she now? X


She turned 3 weeks last Sunday. She will be a great size for showing. She's growing steadily and things are looking good far. I know I'm getting too attached to her )-:


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

New picture from today. I just love that little face.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, she is gorgeous. i love her !


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww she is so adorable!!! Love her markings!! :love5:


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is so pretty, is it just the picture or is she a blue sable? Her nose looks blue in that last pic.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Stunning baby! I just adore her. Such a pretty little thing!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> She is so pretty, is it just the picture or is she a blue sable? Her nose looks blue in that last pic.


No she is fawn sable......


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Five weeks today and just under 19 ounces of pure fluff!

Jewel at 5 weeks - YouTube


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh she is adorable! I hope she turns out to be the right dog for you. I have once chosen against the pup I wanted to take the better show prospect and once chosen the pup I really wanted and left the better show prospect. It's always a tough choice. I don't show these days so I have different criteria. I can't wait to watch her grow up and hear all about your adventures!!


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

I love her little perfect posture. Don't you wish we could have a glimpse of how they will look as adults when they are puppies? I sure do!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Chihuahuaobsession said:


> I love her little perfect posture. Don't you wish we could have a glimpse of how they will look as adults when they are puppies? I sure do!!



Oh that would be so awesome to see how they'd look as adults when they are pups.!😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Five weeks today and just under 19 ounces of pure fluff!
> 
> 
> 
> Jewel at 5 weeks - YouTube



She is a ball of fluff! I love all of her little splotches of color in her back, reminds me of Braxton's markings. I enjoy seeing pics of your precious new girl. Sounds like you've fallen in love already 💕😍


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

...another from last Sunday at five weeks!


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Shes adorable! I hope she works out for you!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks everyone, she is precious. I love her to death.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Ohh she is growing up so quickly! I know nothing of showing so how is she coming along prospect wise? Do you think even if she develops a fault that makes her un-showable you could leave her because I sure couldn't


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Alula said:


> Ohh she is growing up so quickly! I know nothing of showing so how is she coming along prospect wise? Do you think even if she develops a fault that makes her un-showable you could leave her because I sure couldn't


I know that's the problem. I couldn't leave her at this point. No obvious faults yet. She is just starting to move around so it's hard to fully know if she will be "graceful". Tail seems in a good position and she holds it up. This usually means the topline is solid. She is just getting teeth and her bite looks good so far. I do want to mention that it looks like she will have a tiny light color spot in the middle of her nose. Technically this is a fault. It's common practice from what I understand to black out the nose when she is shown. This might change on her. It is smaller than it was.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about pigmentation at 5 weeks, plenty of time for that nose to fill.
I am in love with her, she is just so gorgeous. I really hope you get her.
I would love to be in a position to choose a puppy to show and breed, but I don't have the time or money, plus I have enough dogs with 5 pets. If I ever win the lottery though....


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

She's so pretty...!!!!!!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I know that's the problem. I couldn't leave her at this point. No obvious faults yet. She is just starting to move around so it's hard to fully know if she will be "graceful". Tail seems in a good position and she holds it up. This usually means the topline is solid. She is just getting teeth and her bite looks good so far. I do want to mention that it looks like she will have a tiny light color spot in the middle of her nose. Technically this is a fault. It's common practice from what I understand to black out the nose when she is shown. This might change on her. It is smaller than it was.


Showing is something I'd like to do one day also, it must be such a steep learning curve! So exciting butI think it would have to be something I did if I moved back to the U, I don't think my French will ever be strong enough to keep up! You are in an excellent position with your lovely breeder, you lucky thing! How are you finding the whole process so far? Other than being totally smitten with a gorgeous baby!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Alula said:


> Showing is something I'd like to do one day also, it must be such a steep learning curve! So exciting butI think it would have to be something I did if I moved back to the U, I don't think my French will ever be strong enough to keep up! You are in an excellent position with your lovely breeder, you lucky thing! How are you finding the whole process so far? Other than being totally smitten with a gorgeous baby!


So far I have read a book, attended several shows, joined a kennel club and signed up for a beginning conformation class that starts in January. I don't have any super high hopes as I'm not an expert handler but I want to try it. If for some reason Jewel turned out to be a total "star" but was being held back by me, I'd hire a handler. However I am in this for my experience (low stakes) and to hopefully learn and have some fun. I totally expect a HUGE learning curve.


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Five weeks today and just under 19 ounces of pure fluff!
> 
> Jewel at 5 weeks - YouTube


She has a lovely character in that video! I've been looking for a show boy and I'm yet to ser one that bubbly. Good luck!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Six weeks today and 19 ounces....Jewel is so much more active in one week. Last week she was still unsteady in her feet. This week she is exploring/playing and has found her voice!

Jewel six weeks (1) - YouTube


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Six weeks today and 19 ounces....Jewel is so much more active in one week. Last week she was still unsteady in her feet. This week she is exploring/playing and has found her voice!
> 
> 
> 
> Jewel six weeks (1) - YouTube



She is so fluffy! It's really fun watching her change from one week to another. Thanks for keeping us updated. Jewel gets prettier with ever post. Who the other dog sitting on your lap?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Chiluv04 said:


> She is so fluffy! It's really fun watching her change from one week to another. Thanks for keeping us updated. Jewel gets prettier with ever post. Who the other dog sitting on your lap?



That is actually the breeders lap, I'm videoing! The other dogs are hers (Personal pets).


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> That is actually the breeders lap, I'm videoing! The other dogs are hers (Personal pets).



They are so fluffy! She has such a beautiful fur family.


----------

